# "Marvin Eastmans cut was a goats vagina", Joe Rogan



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Lol did anyone else catch that during the litle koschek fight, I thought that was hilarious, I wonder if dana got mad at him for that. It was the first time ive seen the comedian joe rogan shine through during commentary.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> Lol did anyone else catch that during the litle koschek fight, I thought that was hilarious, I wonder if dana got mad at him for that. It was the first time ive seen the comedian joe rogan shine through during commentary.


Haha yeah me and my friends hit the floor when he said that, hilarious. I am pretty sure they didn't know their mics were on for a good 10 seconds because normally you just hear the corner guys at first.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Joe Rogan was BLAZED ~


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

taiwnezboi said:


> Joe Rogan was BLAZED ~


Quoted for the truth :thumbsup:


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> Lol did anyone else catch that during the litle koschek fight, I thought that was hilarious, I wonder if dana got mad at him for that. It was the first time ive seen the comedian joe rogan shine through during commentary.



He threw down "**** Choke" a few months ago...I'm sorry but the UFC needs more of this....I know it's really adult, but fighting like this isn't for young kids anyways (imo)

Rogan is hillarious.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

DCDIME said:


> He threw down "**** Choke" a few months ago...I'm sorry but the UFC needs more of this....I know it's really adult, but fighting like this isn't for young kids anyways (imo)
> 
> Rogan is hillarious.


I cracked up so hard when he said that. So wrong, but so hilarious.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Joe is an interesting character for sure. I have a major man crush on him.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

lol i loved it, i wanna say he said that before during the origional fight when Eastman got busted open like that....


Rogan is the shit, he knows his stuff and busts out some seriously funny comments! my dream announcers would be Bas Rutten and Joe Rogan..... Goldie is ok, Mauro is just plain annoying... Bas and Rogan all the way!!! why cant Dana make that happen???


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I remember laughing out loud when I heard that on the PPV as well and a few of my friends were wondering why I was laughing so hard.

So I proceeded to show them this:

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=marvin+eastman+cut&search_type=&aq=1&oq=marvin+east

Enjoy :thumb02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Joe can get wacky


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just one of the reasons I like Rogan doing the commentary, he's a bit out there but he's funny with it and actually knowledgeable about the sport. Why can't the UFC sign Bas to replace Goldie?

I remember the **** choke thing cos at the next PPV, UFC 84 when Wandy had Jardine mounted I was watching it with friends who don't really follow MMA and I was jumping around shouting "The **** CHOKE, **** CHOKE", definitely got some WTF looks that night.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Joe is the MAN, that comment owned!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

*Find the video of Joe watching...*

Two Girls One Cup lol


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I find it interesting that Joe Rogan is so familiar with a goats vagina.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

I love Joe Rogan, Eddie Bravo and Joey Karate. Yes, I would do them all.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

DCDIME said:


> He threw down "**** Choke" a few months ago...I'm sorry but the UFC needs more of this....I know it's really adult, but fighting like this isn't for young kids anyways (imo)
> 
> Rogan is hillarious.


The "**** Choke" is actually a pretty common term for that. Its sounds so wrong and it was great fun to hear Joe use it in his commentary but he wasn't really trying to be clever. I think it just slipped out because he's used to it being called that.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

DCDIME said:


> He threw down "**** Choke" a few months ago


In what fight he said that?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

If you can't handle adult language you shouldn't watching MMA. It's violent.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AlexPR123 said:


> In what fight he said that?


I think it was Heath vs Boetsch


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I think it was Heath vs Boetsch


Im pretty sure it was the Wanderlei v Jardine fight, did he do it twice?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

It was the Wandy/Jardine fight.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Bas and Joe announcing together would be non-stop laughter. I don't know if I would be able to focus on the fighting due to the comedic performances by both men. Between "goat's vaginas" and "liver punching", I would be rolling on the floor.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Make it happen, Dana. But let Bas bring some herbal supplements from his homeland of Holland. I heard they produce good ones there.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> Im pretty sure it was the Wanderlei v Jardine fight, did he do it twice?


He definitely did not say **** choke during or in the octagon interview after that fight. I just rewatched it to check. Wandy was holding Jardine down by his throat but Joe did not mention the **** choke.



Chrisl972 said:


> It was the Wandy/Jardine fight.


No... I was mistaken, it wasn't Heath vs Boetsch, it was Hamill vs Boetsch. He says it during the post-fight replay.


----------



## nortongene (Dec 21, 2006)

Joe is obviously familar with the genitals of female goats due to the many tapings of Fear Factor


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> Two Girls One Cup lol


Oh man, I almost forgot about that. That is some twisted shit.

Repped you for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Bas and Joe would be fun no doubt. But as far as commentating goes you need the Hype guy and the Analyst. I am sure Joe does not wanna do all the commercials and push the TUF stuff. He knows its Kyfe. Bas doesnt fill that roll either. I also don't want to see them doing that either.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> He definitely did not say **** choke during or in the octagon interview after that fight. I just rewatched it to check. Wandy was holding Jardine down by his throat but Joe did not mention the **** choke.
> 
> 
> 
> No... I was mistaken, it wasn't Heath vs Boetsch, *it was Hamill vs Boetsch*. He says it during the post-fight replay.


yep, Hamill vs. Boetsch.

"And here's the end. He's got the **** choke in place and just dropping left hands..." - Joe Rogan on Matt Hamill vs. Tim Boetsch

I had that written down somewhere because I thought it was so funny when I heard it :laugh:


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> He definitely did not say **** choke during or in the octagon interview after that fight. I just rewatched it to check. Wandy was holding Jardine down by his throat but Joe did not mention the **** choke.
> 
> 
> 
> No... I was mistaken, it wasn't Heath vs Boetsch, it was Hamill vs Boetsch. He says it during the post-fight replay.


Thanks, repped


----------



## Ferox13 (Jun 27, 2008)

Terms like '**** CHOKE' are bad for the sport - I propose we get a petition to change it ot 'Suprise Sex Choke'.


----------

